# This Saturday - Winter Trout Tournament



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Registration is up & running, this is our final tournament of the 2015 calendar year. Wow has the year flown by!

This event has been on the schedule for over 14 months.
We are going to have some door prizes & giveaways at the event!

Saturday December 5, 2015

Max 2 man teams, yes you can fish solo and the boundaries cover the entire Galveston Bay complex!

You can leave the ramp / no wake zone at 5 AM but you can not start fishing until 6 AM. You can be in the water before 5 AM but may not leave the no wake zone or ramp area until 5 AM.

NO CAPTAINS MEETING!

Event Flyer, Rules & Boundary Map

Online Registration

Facebook Event Page

Weigh In will be at the West End Restaurant & Sand Bar in the Sea Isle subdivision. 21706 Burnet Dr. Galveston, TX 77554


----------

